# μία μόνο λύση - μία και μόνη λύση



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Χωρίς ζαβολιές, ψάξιμο στο γκουγκλ (αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα βοηθήσει). Μπορείτε να διαλέξετε πολλές απαντήσεις και, προς το παρόν, δεν κάνετε κανένα σχόλιο, να μην επηρεάσετε τους άλλους.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Πότε μπορούμε να σχολιάσουμε εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Κάνε λίγα λεπτά υπομονή, να γράψω μια δική μου άποψη, να τη σχολιάσεις κι αυτήν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Στους 32 που ψήφισαν ως τώρα, τα αποτελέσματα είναι:

Υπάρχει μία μόνη εξήγηση: 1
Υπάρχει μία μόνο εξήγηση: 26
Υπάρχει μία και μόνο εξήγηση: 9
Υπάρχει μία και μόνη εξήγηση: 12

 Η διαφορά απ’ αυτά που δείχνει το Poll οφείλεται στο ότι εγώ είχα πατήσει λάθος κουμπί (και το διορθώνω τώρα στη μέτρηση). Το σύστημα δεν μ’ άφηνε να το διορθώσω. Έτσι λειτουργούν αυτά τα συστήματα. Γιατί νομίζετε ότι κυκλοφορούν τόσοι κοψοχέρηδες μετά τις εκλογές;

Ο λόγος που ξεκίνησα το νήμα ήταν η διαπίστωση ότι στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν πολύ περισσότερα «μία και μόνο» από «μία και μόνη». Αλλά το σωστό είναι το δεύτερο. Το σίγουρο είναι το «Υπάρχει μία μόνο εξήγηση» — αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν πήρε 32 ψήφους στις 32. Εκτός κι αν κάποιοι ήθελαν να δουν το «Υπάρχει μόνο μία εξήγηση». Αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο, στα ελληνικά μπορούμε να βάλουμε το «μόνο» πριν ή μετά το αριθμητικό.

Δίνουμε έμφαση και με το «μία και μόνη εξήγηση», «μία και μόνη λύση». Από τα λεξικά: «Είχαμε μία και μόνη επιλογή», «ολοκληρώνεται σε μία και μόνη φορά», «έχει μία και μόνη διάσταση», «έχει μία και μόνη επιθυμία», «εν μια και μόνη νυκτί» (εδώ είναι δοτική). Και στην ονομαστική του αρσενικού: «υπάρχει ένας και μόνος τρόπος». Στην αιτιατική και στο ουδέτερο έχουμε βέβαια «μόνο»: «για έναν και μόνο λόγο», «με ένα και μόνο κλικ».

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλουμε το επίρρημα _μόνο_ μετά το _και_. Δεν θα πούμε «μία και μόνο εξήγηση», αν και μπορούμε να πούμε «μία και μόνο μία εξήγηση».

Επίσης, ενώ λέμε «η μόνη εξήγηση» (=η μοναδική εξήγηση), δεν λέμε «υπάρχει μία μόνη εξήγηση». Αυτά, και μπορείτε τώρα να σχολιάσετε.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Εγώ ήθελα να σχολιάσω ότι θα έγραφα «μόνο μία εξήγηση υπάρχει», άρα κι εγώ το 2 θα ψήφιζα θεωρητικά (αν και δεν θα το έγραφα) :)


----------



## Irini (Apr 4, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω πως τα ψήφισα και τα τρια. Αν όχι λάθος μου. Ναι μεν λογικά το "μια και μόνο εξήγηση" χρειάζεται ένα "μια" παραπάνω, αλλά 
α) χρησιμοποιείται από ανθρώπους όλων των μορφωτικών επιπέδων και ανεξάρτητα από κοινωνικό status, άρα, έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ, έχει καθιερωθεί στην Νεοελληνική,
β) κατ' εμέ και πάλι, το "μια" εννοείται άνετα.
γ) δεν το είχα σκεφτεί πριν ψηφίσω, αλλά προσωπικά βρίσκω διαφορά στην εννοιολογική απόχρωση μεταξύ του "μια και μόνη εξήγηση" και του "μια και μόνο εξήγηση". Το πρώτο τονίζει ότι μια και μοναδική είναι η εξήγηση, το δεύτερο ότι όλες οι άλλες αποκλείονται.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ ήθελα να σχολιάσω ότι θα έγραφα «μόνο μία εξήγηση υπάρχει», άρα κι εγώ το 2 θα ψήφιζα θεωρητικά (αν και δεν θα το έγραφα) :)


 
+1.

Όσο για το πρώτο, αν υπάρχει μία μόνη εξήγηση, να βρούμε κι άλλη μία να της κάνει παρέα της καημένης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

Εκτός από την κοψοχειρία λόγω εσφαλμένης εμφακέλωσης :mellow:, υπάρχει και το θέμα της διατύπωσης των ερωτήσεων.

Και οι δύο επιλογές που χρησιμοποιώ δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται στο ερωτηματολόγιο. Ούτε το «υπάρχει μόνο μία εξήγηση» (που νομίζω ότι θα με κάλυπτε στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που μπορώ να φανταστώ), ούτε το εμφατικό «υπάρχει μία, και μόνο μία, εξήγηση» (έτσι, με κόμματα ;)).

Επομένως, πρέπει σύμφωνα με την ερώτηση, να απαντήσω ποια θα χρησιμοποιούσα χωρίς να κοντοσταθώ. Και ανάλογα διάλεξα. Το 2 (ανάλογα με προλαλήσασες και προλαλήσαντες), το 3 (αφού κοντοστάθηκα, αλλά το δέχτηκα ως προφορική ελλειπτική μορφή του «και μόνο μία») και ...αυτά. Στο 4, κοντοστάθηκα ακόμη περισσότερο, αφού ειναι η πιο λόγια μορφή από όλες τις προσφερόμενες, σκέφτηκα «τι, θα βάλω και τις τρεις από τις διαθέσιμες;» --αφού το 1 δεν έπαιζε, και ε, κάπως έτσι βγαίνουν τα περίεργα αποτελέσματα στα γκάλοπ πολλαπλών επιλογών.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο λόγος που ξεκίνησα το νήμα ήταν η διαπίστωση ότι στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν πολύ περισσότερα «μία και μόνο» από «μία και μόνη». Αλλά το σωστό είναι το δεύτερο.


Θεωρώ την καταδίκη τού «μία και μόνο» (και συνεπώς και του «ένας και μόνο») υπερβολικά κανονιστική και αντίθετη με το αισθητήριο των φυσικών ομιλητών. Κι είμαι βέβαιος πως, αν τα βάλουμε κάτω, θα βρούμε και κάποιον κανόνα τής γραμματικής ή/και του συντακτικού (λ.χ. ελλειπτική επιδοτική σύνταξη) που θα δικαιολογεί το γιατί τα λέμε (κι επομένως και το γιατί δεν θα πρέπει και να φοβόμαστε να τα γράψουμε).


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2011)

Εγώ ψήφισα το 2 και το 4, αλλά ουσιαστικά, "χωρίς δισταγμό" δεν θα έγραφα κανένα. Θα έγραφα «υπάρχει μόνο μία εξήγηση» ή «υπάρχει μία και μοναδική εξήγηση» (για έξτρα έμφαση).


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2011)

Έγραψα ήδη ότι τα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ για το «μία και μόνο» είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα ευρήματα για το «μία και μόνη». Το μεσημέρι υπήρχε ισοψηφία των δύο στο poll. Μέχρι να βρω το χρόνο να γράψω δυο λόγια, σημειώθηκε η μικρή διαφορά υπέρ του «μία και μόνη». Η ελάχιστη διαφορά (σε μια δοκιμή με ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται με τη γλώσσα) με κάνει να λέω «δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλουμε το επίρρημα _μόνο_ μετά το _και_». Δεν μίλησα για «λάθος» (βαριά κουβέντα). Το ερώτημα δεν ήταν ποια διατύπωση προτιμάμε, γιατί κάποιοι μπορεί να προτιμούν να πουν _Μόνο μία εξήγηση υπάρχει, Μία μόνο εξήγηση υπάρχει, Υπάρχει μία εξήγηση μόνο, Μία εξήγηση μόνο υπάρχει_. Το ερώτημα είναι: Είστε ο επιμελητής και διορθώνετε ένα κείμενο. Ο μεταφραστής έγραψε «Υπάρχει μία και μόνο εξήγηση». Θα το διορθώσετε ή θα το αφήσετε; Μη μου γράψετε την απάντηση — ευτυχώς για τη γλώσσα, αντιδρούμε ο καθένας διαφορετικά σ' αυτά τα πράγματα.

*μοναδικός*
αυτός του οποίου δεν υπάρχει άλλος όμοιος στο είδος του, ο ένας και μόνος (ΛΝΕΓ)
που είναι ένας και μόνος χωρίς να υπάρχει άλλος (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το ερώτημα της λεξιλογισκόπησης ήταν σαφέστατο. Δεν έχω αμφιβολία ότι μόνο το δεύτερο θα "έγραφα χωρίς δισταγμό", χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι το προτιμάω ή θα το έγραφα συχνότερα από το "μόνο μία απάντηση".


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2011)

Υπάρχει κι άλλη εξήγηση για τη διάδοση του "μόνο μία": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcZRaMzLBNs


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2011)

daeman said:


> Υπάρχει κι άλλη εξήγηση για τη διάδοση του "μόνο μία": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcZRaMzLBNs


 
Το «μόνο μία» διαδόθηκε αποκλειστικά από το γνωστό ανέκδοτο. («Μάνα είναι μόνο μία» υπάρχει και σε λαϊκό άσμα, αλλά για dry retch κι απάνω...)


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 5, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και οι δύο επιλογές που χρησιμοποιώ δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται στο ερωτηματολόγιο. Ούτε το «υπάρχει μόνο μία εξήγηση» (που νομίζω ότι θα με κάλυπτε στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που μπορώ να φανταστώ)...
> Επομένως, πρέπει σύμφωνα με την ερώτηση, να απαντήσω ποια θα χρησιμοποιούσα χωρίς να κοντοσταθώ. Και ανάλογα διάλεξα. Το 2 (ανάλογα με προλαλήσασες και προλαλήσαντες), το 3 (αφού κοντοστάθηκα, αλλά το δέχτηκα ως προφορική ελλειπτική μορφή του «και μόνο μία») και ...αυτά.



Ακριβώς τα ίδια ισχύουν και για μένα.


----------

